# DVD drive not detected with a new mother board [SOLVED]

## Guntard

Hello everyone !

I've recetly purchased a new motherboard the Gigabyte EX38-DQ6. I've managed to configure most of the functionalities. It uses a AHCI module for drive detection so I've activated the option in my kernel. 

The hard drives works just fine, but I don't have any DVD drive (Neither the SATA one, nor the IDE one).

I can't find why and I'd like some help or suggestions.

Thanks.

GuntardLast edited by Guntard on Wed Aug 20, 2008 12:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerdesj

You don't give many hints!  I had a quick read of the specs of this MB and it mentions this:

```
 

South Bridge:

   1. 6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATAII0, SATAII1, SATAII2, SATAII3, SATAII4, SATAII5) supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices

   2. Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10 

GIGABYTE SATA2 chip:

   1. 1 x IDE connector supporting ATA-133/100/66/33 and up to 2 IDE devices

   2. 2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (GSATAIIA, GSATAIIB) supporting up to 2 SATA 3Gb/s devices

   3. Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD 

```

The IDE stuff should work OK.

What sort of DVD drive?

Have you looked into the output of "dmesg"?  If you have no idea what I am on about, no problem, I'll talk you through it.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Guntard

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> You don't give many hints!  I had a quick read of the specs of this MB and it mentions this:
> 
> The IDE stuff should work OK.
> 
> What sort of DVD drive?
> ...

 

The DVD drives are two plextor. 

The IDE is the PX-750A 

The SATA one : PX-810SA

Here's my dmesg :

```
drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: usb_probe_device

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e100

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: uevent

usb usb4: usb_probe_device

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 3 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-3: uevent

usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

hub 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-3:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 1-3:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-3:1.0: ganged power switching

hub 1-3:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 1-3:1.0: TT per port

hub 1-3:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 1-3:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

hub 1-3:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-3:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-3:1.0: enabling power on all ports

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e500

usb usb5: default language 0x0409

usb usb5: uevent

usb usb5: usb_probe_device

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

usb 1-3: link qh256-0001/f75cc100 start 255 [1/0 us]

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=050d, idProduct=0234

usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e200

usb usb6: default language 0x0409

usb usb6: uevent

usb usb6: usb_probe_device

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 6-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e300

usb usb7: default language 0x0409

usb usb7: uevent

usb usb7: usb_probe_device

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 7-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 4 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 4 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb8: default language 0x0409

usb usb8: uevent

usb usb8: usb_probe_device

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb8: adding 8-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

hub 8-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 8-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 8-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 8-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 8-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 8-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 8-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 8-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 4 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 5 low speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 5 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 6 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: port 6 high speed

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

usb 1-6: uevent

usb 1-6: usb_probe_device

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-6: adding 1-6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-6:1.0: uevent

hub 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-6:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 1-6:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-6:1.0: individual port power switching

hub 1-6:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-6:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-6:1.0: TT requires at most 16 FS bit times (1332 ns)

hub 1-6:1.0: Port indicators are supported

hub 1-6:1.0: power on to power good time: 0ms

hub 1-6:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-6:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00cffbc200001a4d]

usb 1-6: link qh256-0001/f75cc200 start 255 [1/0 us]

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=0409, idProduct=005a

usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 5, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 5 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 5 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j CONNECT

hub 2-0:1.0: port 6 not reset yet, waiting 50ms

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0 CSC

hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: port 1 portsc 008a,00

hub 4-0:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: port 2 portsc 009b,00

hub 4-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb7: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

usb 4-2: default language 0x0409

usb 4-2: uevent

usb 4-2: usb_probe_device

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2: adding 4-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-2:1.0: uevent

hub 4-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-2:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-2:1.0: 4 ports detected

hub 4-2:1.0: compound device; port removable status: FRRF

hub 4-2:1.0: individual port power switching

hub 4-2:1.0: no over-current protection

hub 4-2:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

hub 4-2:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 100mA

hub 4-2:1.0: 100mA bus power budget for each child

hub 4-2:1.0: enabling power on all ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 128, phase 0, 12 us

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c223

usb 4-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-2: Product: Logitech G15 Keyboard

usb 4-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

hub 1-3:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: port 1 portsc 01ab,00

hub 5-0:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0003, 1.5 Mb/s

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

usb 5-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 5-1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 5-1: default language 0x0409

usb 5-1: uevent

usb 5-1: usb_probe_device

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 5-1: adding 5-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-1:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb 5-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c219

usb 5-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb 5-1: Product: Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2

usb 5-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: port 2 portsc 008a,00

hub 5-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 5-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0020

hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0006

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 1 portsc 009b,00

hub 8-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 8-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 8-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 8-1: ep0 maxpacket = 8

usb 8-1: default language 0x0409

usb 8-1: uevent

usb 8-1: usb_probe_device

usb 8-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 8-1: adding 8-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 8-1:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

usb 8-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04b8, idProduct=011d

usb 8-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=64, Product=77, SerialNumber=0

usb 8-1: Product: EPSON Scanner

usb 8-1: Manufacturer: EPSON

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 009b,00

hub 8-0:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

hub 8-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 8-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 8-2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

usb 8-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 8-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 8-2: default language 0x0409

usb 8-2: uevent

usb 8-2: usb_probe_device

usb 8-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 8-2: adding 8-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 8-2:1.0: uevent

usb 8-2: adding 8-2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 8-2:1.1: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

usb 8-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c049

usb 8-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 8-2: Product: USB Gaming Mouse

usb 8-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

hub 1-6:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0040

hub 4-2:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0012

hub 4-2:1.0: port 1, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

hub 4-2:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

usb 4-2.1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-2.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 4-2.1: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 4-2.1: default language 0x0409

usb 4-2.1: uevent

usb 4-2.1: usb_probe_device

usb 4-2.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2.1: adding 4-2.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-2.1:1.0: uevent

usb 4-2.1: adding 4-2.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 4-2.1:1.1: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

usb 4-2.1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c221

usb 4-2.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-2.1: Product: Logitech Gaming Keyboard

usb 4-2.1: Manufacturer: Logitech

hub 4-2:1.0: 300mA power budget left

hub 4-2:1.0: port 4, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 4-2:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

usb 4-2.4: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 4-2.4: ep0 maxpacket = 8

usb 4-2.4: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

usb 4-2.4: default language 0x0409

usb 4-2.4: uevent

usb 4-2.4: usb_probe_device

usb 4-2.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-2.4: adding 4-2.4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-2.4:1.0: uevent

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

usb 4-2.4: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c222

usb 4-2.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 4-2.4: Product: G15 Keyboard

usb 4-2.4: Manufacturer: G15 Keyboard

hub 4-2:1.0: 200mA power budget left

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

hub 4-2:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0010

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic

usbserial_generic 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbserial_generic 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 8-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbserial_generic 8-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 8-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbserial_generic 8-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 8-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbserial_generic 4-2.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 4-2.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbserial_generic 4-2.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 4-2.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbserial_generic 4-2.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbserial_generic 4-2.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 5.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

i2c /dev entries driver

coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbhid 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 5-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2 as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Gamepad [Logitech Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2] on usb-0000:00:1a.2-1

usbhid 8-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 8-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usbhid 8-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 8-2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usbhid 4-2.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 4-2.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-2.1

usbhid 4-2.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 4-2.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard as /class/input/input5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 3 ep82-INT, period 8, phase 4, 118 us

drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

input,hiddev97: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech Logitech Gaming Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-2.1

usbhid 4-2.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

usbhid 4-2.4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

input: G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard as /class/input/input6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: reserve dev 4 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 36 us

drivers/usb/core/file.c: looking for a minor, starting at 96

input,hiddev98: USB HID v1.11 Keypad [G15 Keyboard G15 Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.1-2.4

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 5

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

usb usb3: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb4: uevent

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

usb 4-2: uevent

usb 4-2.1: uevent

usb 4-2.1:1.0: uevent

usb 4-2.1:1.1: uevent

usb 4-2.4: uevent

usb 4-2.4:1.0: uevent

usb 4-2:1.0: uevent

usb usb5: uevent

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

usb 5-1: uevent

usb 5-1:1.0: uevent

usb usb1: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb 1-3: uevent

usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

usb 1-6: uevent

usb 1-6:1.0: uevent

usb usb6: uevent

usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb7: uevent

usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb8: uevent

usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

usb 8-1: uevent

usb 8-1:1.0: uevent

usb 8-2: uevent

usb 8-2:1.0: uevent

usb 8-2:1.1: uevent

usb usb2: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9402, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=40,autodetected]

cx88[0]: TV tuner type 63, Radio tuner type -1

cx88/0: cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.6 loaded

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

tuner' 0-0043: chip found @ 0x86 (cx88[0])

tda9887 0-0043: tda988[5/6/7] found

tuner' 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 63 (Philips FMD1216ME MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

tuner' 0-0063: chip found @ 0xc6 (cx88[0])

tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 94009, rev C2A0, serial# 396213

tveeprom 0-0050: MAC address is 00-0D-FE-06-0B-B5

tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Philips FMD1216ME (idx 100, type 63)

tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xf4)

tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX882 (idx 33)

tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

tveeprom 0-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has no IR transmitter

cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=94009

input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR110 as /class/input/input7

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:06:01.2, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdb000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:06:01.0, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xd9000000

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:9402, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=40]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: sdb6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb6: journal params: device sdb6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb6: checking transaction log (sdb6)

ReiserFS: sdb6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb7: journal params: device sdb7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb7: checking transaction log (sdb7)

ReiserFS: sdb7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb8: journal params: device sdb8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb8: checking transaction log (sdb8)

ReiserFS: sdb8: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb9: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb9: journal params: device sdb9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb9: checking transaction log (sdb9)

ReiserFS: sdb9: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb10: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb10: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb10: journal params: device sdb10, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb10: checking transaction log (sdb10)

ReiserFS: sdb10: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal params: device sdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb1: checking transaction log (sdb1)

ReiserFS: sdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ReiserFS: sdc1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdc1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdc1: journal params: device sdc1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdc1: checking transaction log (sdc1)

ReiserFS: sdc1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb11: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb11: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb11: journal params: device sdb11, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb11: checking transaction log (sdb11)

ReiserFS: sdb11: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdc2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdc2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdc2: journal params: device sdc2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdc2: checking transaction log (sdc2)

ReiserFS: sdc2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 4891784k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4891784k

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep82-INT, period 8, phase 4, 26 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 3 ep82-INT, period 8, phase 4, 26 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 3 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: release dev 3 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: reserve dev 3 ep81-INT, period 1, phase 0, 19 us
```

Thanks,

Tell me if you need anything else !

----------

## gerdesj

My, what a lot of USB and filesystems you have! 

Sadly the info needed isn't in there (there's a fixed buffer size).  Do you have a kernel logger of some sort? Perhaps /var/log/dmesg or something similar which will have the rest if it.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Guntard

Here's the dmesg with less usb so we can see the drives info : 

```
window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: 0xde100000-0xde1fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: 0xd8000000-0xd8ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000de000000-0x00000000de0fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: 0xd9000000-0xddffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

io scheduler cfq registered

pci 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f50

pci 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0050

pci 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0050

pci 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x047a

pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:06.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 4.8 $, maxframe=4096

N_HDLC line discipline registered.

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

r8169 0000:05:00.0: no MSI. Back to INTx.

eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xf882c000, 00:1d:7d:03:95:e6, XID 3c2000c0 IRQ 16

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide-floppy driver 1.00

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xde206000 port 0xde206100 irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xde206000 port 0xde206180 irq 19

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xde206000 port 0xde206200 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed irq 19

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xde206000 port 0xde206300 irq 19

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xde206000 port 0xde206380 irq 19

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: HPA detected: current 586070255, native 586072368

ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3000GLFS-01F8U0, 03.03V01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 586070255 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: HPA detected: current 1953523055, native 1953525168

ata2.00: ATA-8: ST31000340AS, SD15, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 1953523055 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3320620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATAPI: PLEXTOR DVDR   PX-810SA, 1.01, max UDMA/66

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3000GLFS-0 03.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 586070255 512-byte hardware sectors (300068 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 586070255 512-byte hardware sectors (300068 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000340AS     SD15 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953523055 512-byte hardware sectors (1000204 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953523055 512-byte hardware sectors (1000204 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4 < sdb5 sdb6 sdb7 sdb8 sdb9 sdb10 sdb11 >

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi 3:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PLEXTOR  DVDR   PX-810SA  1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:04:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:04:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

scsi6 : ahci

scsi7 : ahci

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xde100000 port 0xde100100 irq 19

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xde100000 port 0xde100180 irq 19

ata7: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:04:00.1 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.1 to 64

scsi8 : pata_jmicron

scsi9 : pata_jmicron

ata9: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb000 ctl 0xb100 bmdma 0xb400 irq 16

ata10: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xb200 ctl 0xb300 bmdma 0xb408 irq 16

ata9.00: ATAPI: DVDR   PX-750A, 1.01, max UDMA/66

ata9.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

ata9.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 8:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PLEXTOR  DVDR   PX-750A   1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[dd004000-dd0047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset hcc_params 16871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: supports USB remote wakeup

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 18, io mem 0xde205000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: default language 0x0409

usb usb1: uevent

usb usb1: usb_probe_device

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x103206 dbg=1 cc=3 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=6

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 16871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xde204000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: default language 0x0409

usb usb2: uevent

usb usb2: usb_probe_device

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 2-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb3: default language 0x0409

usb usb3: uevent

usb usb3: usb_probe_device

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e100

usb usb4: default language 0x0409

usb usb4: uevent

usb usb4: usb_probe_device

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e500

usb usb5: default language 0x0409

usb usb5: uevent

usb usb5: usb_probe_device

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e200

usb usb6: default language 0x0409

usb usb6: uevent

usb usb6: usb_probe_device

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb6: adding 6-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 6-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 6-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 6-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 6-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 6-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 6-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 6-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 6-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000e300

usb usb7: default language 0x0409

usb usb7: uevent

usb usb7: usb_probe_device

usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb7: adding 7-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 7-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 7-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 7-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 7-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 7-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 7-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 7-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 7-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb7: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb7: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb7: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb7: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb7: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 8

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000e400

usb usb8: default language 0x0409

usb usb8: uevent

usb usb8: usb_probe_device

usb usb8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb8: adding 8-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

hub 8-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 8-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 8-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 8-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 8-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 8-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

hub 8-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 8-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 8-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 8-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

hub 8-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

usb usb8: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb8: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb8: Product: UHCI Host Controller

usb usb8: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r7splash uhci_hcd

usb usb8: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Handspring Visor / Palm OS

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 3.5

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Sony Clie 5.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver visor

drivers/usb/serial/visor.c: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

i2c /dev entries driver

coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 5

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00cffbc200001a4d]

usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb3: uevent

usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb4: uevent

usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb5: uevent

usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb1: uevent

usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb6: uevent

usb 6-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb7: uevent

usb 7-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb8: uevent

usb 8-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb2: uevent

usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

usb usb6: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb7: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

usb usb8: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9402, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=40,autodetected]

cx88[0]: TV tuner type 63, Radio tuner type -1

cx88/0: cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx2388x alsa driver version 0.0.6 loaded

tuner' 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (cx88[0])

tuner-simple 0-0061: type set to 63 (Philips FMD1216ME MK3 Hybrid Tuner)

tuner' 0-0063: chip found @ 0xc6 (cx88[0])

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 94009, rev C2A0, serial# 396213

tveeprom 0-0050: MAC address is 00-0D-FE-06-0B-B5

tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is Philips FMD1216ME (idx 100, type 63)

tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards PAL(B/G) PAL(I) SECAM(L/L') PAL(D/D1/K) ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0xf4)

tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX882 (idx 33)

tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

tveeprom 0-0050: has radio, has IR receiver, has no IR transmitter

cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=94009

input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge WinTV-HVR110 as /class/input/input2

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:06:01.2, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdb000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:06:01.0, rev: 5, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xd9000000

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:01.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

cx88[0]/1: CX88x/0: ALSA support for cx2388x boards

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.6 loaded

cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:9402, board: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1100 DVB-T/Hybrid [card=40]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

DVB: registering frontend 0 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...

EXT3 FS on sdb3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ReiserFS: sdb6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb6: journal params: device sdb6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb6: checking transaction log (sdb6)

ReiserFS: sdb6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb7: journal params: device sdb7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb7: checking transaction log (sdb7)

ReiserFS: sdb7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb8: journal params: device sdb8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb8: checking transaction log (sdb8)

ReiserFS: sdb8: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb9: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb9: journal params: device sdb9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb9: checking transaction log (sdb9)

ReiserFS: sdb9: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb10: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb10: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb10: journal params: device sdb10, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb10: checking transaction log (sdb10)

ReiserFS: sdb10: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb1: journal params: device sdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb1: checking transaction log (sdb1)

ReiserFS: sdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ReiserFS: sdc1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdc1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdc1: journal params: device sdc1, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdc1: checking transaction log (sdc1)

ReiserFS: sdc1: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdb11: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdb11: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdb11: journal params: device sdb11, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdb11: checking transaction log (sdb11)

ReiserFS: sdb11: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: sdc2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sdc2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sdc2: journal params: device sdc2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sdc2: checking transaction log (sdc2)

ReiserFS: sdc2: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 4891784k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4891784k
```

Guntard

----------

## Timbers2k

It looks like both are detected and assigned as sg3 and sg4. What kind of problems are you having? What desktop are you using?

----------

## cyrillic

 *Guntard wrote:*   

> The hard drives works just fine, but I don't have any DVD drive (Neither the SATA one, nor the IDE one). 

 

This is what you are missing.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <*> SCSI CDROM support 
```

----------

## Guntard

Thanks for the advice.

 *Timbers2k wrote:*   

> It looks like both are detected and assigned as sg3 and sg4. What kind of problems are you having? What desktop are you using?

 

I can't mount them. KDE won't propose to do so, and manually with mount I've this message for both drives : 

```

mount: /dev/sg3 is not a block device
```

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> This is what you are missing.
> 
> menuconfig:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've activated it but it doesn't seem to work either. I don't have any new node in my /dev.

I've also verified that the iso9660 fs is activated, so I don't what to do next.  :Sad: 

Any lead ?

----------

## cyrillic

 *Guntard wrote:*   

> mount: /dev/sg3 is not a block device 

 

The block devices you are looking for are /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1

These should appear once you boot a kernel with "SCSI CDROM support".

----------

## Guntard

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> The block devices you are looking for are /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1
> 
> These should appear once you boot a kernel with "SCSI CDROM support".

 

I don't have any sr1 or sr0 in my /dev/

Have I missed something ?

----------

## cyrillic

Check the time and date output by "uname -a".

Maybe you are still booting the old kernel ?

----------

## Guntard

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> Check the time and date output by "uname -a".
> 
> Maybe you are still booting the old kernel ?

 

Yep, that was it !   :Laughing: 

Thanks for all the help, I'll put the [solved] flag to the title.

I'd like to ask one more question: is there a man page or howto that explains what the kernel modules do more precisely than the help button in the make menuconfig ?

Guntard

----------

## gerdesj

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I'd like to ask one more question: is there a man page or howto that explains what the kernel modules do more precisely than the help button in the make menuconfig ?
> 
> 

 

Read the source Luke!

More specifically /usr/src/linux/Documentation to start with.  

Judicious use of grep and find over the source can yield lots of helpful information.  Comments in the code are often the only docs available on drivers.

Also #modinfo <name of module> 

Finally Google (other search engines are available)

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Guntard

Thanks a lot !

----------

